# thanking God for being sober



## vanguard1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I would just like to thank God for setting me free from alcohol, I drank almost every day for the last 20 years and could not stop, I had tried books, aa meetings, recovery groups, tapes, doctors gave me drugs, nothing worked. in the middle of oct I cried out to God and said I can,t stop drinking I have tried, I give up, God if I am goin to get free it will have to be ALL YOU, and I felt God say "it,s about time, you have tried to do it now I will do it" and I have not had a drink since that day.if I have learned one thing this year it is I cannot do anything, but God can do everything, I can never say I stopped drinking but I can say God set me free. it has been so nice not to be afraid that my wife will find a bottle or can hid somewhere and get angry at me anymore, I don,t have to hide anything or lie about where i,m goin anymore, as I told my wife yesterday we may be in hard times this year and very little money but this will be the best christmas ever because I will be sober, she agreed.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats to you...I had been free for many years and earlier this year I fell off the wagon ( and I mean hard).Do not forget the teaching that are being given today for in the future they may keep you sober,I forgot mine and I learned the hard way....


----------



## stev (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats .Im in the same boat .been free from the sauce for yrs now .The sauce will ruin your life .God has all the answers .


----------



## Wade95 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Great to hear!!!!! *2010 Has been rough for me and I thought the answers to everything were in the bottom of a Sailor Jerry bottle. The only answer I got was the DUI a totalled truck and a night in the pokey. Heck of a wake up call.  Now if I could just kick this Copenhagen habit.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 11, 2010)

Good for you.
You did it by allowing and seeking God's work in your life.
God can do all things that we can't.

Praise God.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2010)

Good deal Bro. Glad things are going better. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## BCPerry (Dec 13, 2010)

Proud of you! God's amazing like that ain't he. You try everything you can to stop something yourself, and nothing works. Then you lay it at God's feet, and poof, it's done. Funny!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 13, 2010)

AMEN congrts. GOD is good.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

nice to know Vanguard.... Glad you got away from that


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 13, 2010)

With God all things are possible! Congrats!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2010)

You are an encouragement to others with this thread,brother.God bless you for sharing it!


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats hang in there friend. god is powerfull


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 3, 2011)

Amen....I was in the same boat and now have been alcohol free for about 10 years,I could have never done it on my own.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations!  Many years ago, my spouse asked me if I wanted the sauce or a family.  The good Lord lead me to answer a family and I have received the blessing of two great kids and a great family because of that choice.


----------



## moyehow (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome testimony!!  Go GOD!


----------

